# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Julho 2020



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jul 2020 às 22:53)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jul 2020 às 18:32)

Boa tarde 
Céu pouco nublado 
Máxima de 21,9°C
Mínima de 16,9°C
Atual de 20,4°C
59% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Jul 2020 às 22:51)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de  23,8 C
Mínima de 12,8°C
Temperatura atual de 18,0°C
76% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jul 2020 às 12:27)

Bom dia, 

caloraça por aqui, já com *32.6ºc* 

Mínima de 19.2ºc .

Vento NE 10 Km/h e 41% HR.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2020 às 12:59)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Calor
33,1°C 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jul 2020 às 13:14)

Forno ligado 34°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jul 2020 às 14:33)

*36.5°C *


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2020 às 15:39)

Por Ponte de Lima 36.3ºC, não se aguenta andar na rua mesmo


----------



## cardu (5 Jul 2020 às 16:49)

Boas, alguém me sabe explicar como é possível Esposende ter neste momento 18 graus e Barcelos que fica perto estar com 35 graus?
Eu acho que deve estar a trabalhar algum ar condicionado junto da estação meteorológica do IPMA em Esposende.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jul 2020 às 17:03)

cardu disse:


> Boas, alguém me sabe explicar como é possível Esposende ter neste momento 18 graus e Barcelos que fica perto estar com 35 graus?


Esposende está mesmo em cima do mar, Barcelos não. Para além disso, Esposende teve uma rajada máxima horária de 36 km/h de noroeste, o que acaba por diminuir a temperatura. 

Já Barcelos está a 15 km do mar. Não está propriamente próximo...


----------



## Thomar (5 Jul 2020 às 17:14)

cardu disse:


> Boas, alguém me sabe explicar como é possível Esposende ter neste momento 18 graus e Barcelos que fica perto estar com 35 graus?



De facto é uma diferença muito grande de temperaturas, mas temos que ter em conta alguns aspectos, 
Esposende fica junto ao mar e tem muita nortada e Barcelos fica mais no interior, é uma cidade com uma grande dimensão 
e fica num vale/à beira rio, tudo isso influencia as diferenças de temperatura.


----------



## 1337 (5 Jul 2020 às 18:09)

E parece-me que a estação de Esposende está instalada mesmo em cima do Mar, o que é normal que sendo em cima do mar as temperaturas sejam essas. Acredito que se fosse mais para dentro da cidade era bem mais quente.

Por Ponte de Lima a máxima até agora foi de 36.6ºC, ainda agora começou e já estou farto deste calor insuportável.


----------



## Crazyrain (5 Jul 2020 às 18:16)

cardu disse:


> Boas, alguém me sabe explicar como é possível Esposende ter neste momento 18 graus e Barcelos que fica perto estar com 35 graus?
> Eu acho que deve estar a trabalhar algum ar condicionado junto da estação meteorológica do IPMA em Esposende.



Não é preciso ir tão longe . A 1 km do mar entre Esposende e Viana do Castelo , a temperatura máxima foi superior a 30° c e ainda a esta hora está próxima dos 30°c .
As estações de Esposende e de Viana do Castelo não são representativas nem sequer dos próprios concelhos.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jul 2020 às 19:03)

Boa tarde 
Máxima de 34,3°C
Mínima de 18,8°C
Ainda muito calor 
Atual de 33,4°C 
43% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jul 2020 às 21:15)

Foi aos *37°C * dia mais quente do ano para já. A meio da tarde entrou algum vento baixando a temperatura para os 34°C. Amanhã ainda pode ser mais quente  Ainda com *30°C* agora


----------



## StormRic (5 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

cardu disse:


> Boas, alguém me sabe explicar como é possível Esposende ter neste momento 18 graus e Barcelos que fica perto estar com 35 graus?
> Eu acho que deve estar a trabalhar algum ar condicionado junto da estação meteorológica do IPMA em Esposende.





Thomar disse:


> De facto é uma diferença muito grande de temperaturas, mas temos que ter em conta alguns aspectos,
> Esposende fica junto ao mar e tem muita nortada e Barcelos fica mais no interior, é uma cidade com uma grande dimensão
> e fica num vale/à beira rio, tudo isso influencia as diferenças de temperatura.





1337 disse:


> E parece-me que a estação de Esposende está instalada mesmo em cima do Mar, o que é normal que sendo em cima do mar as temperaturas sejam essas. Acredito que se fosse mais para dentro da cidade era bem mais quente.
> 
> Por Ponte de Lima a máxima até agora foi de 36.6ºC, ainda agora começou e já estou farto deste calor insuportável.





Crazyrain disse:


> Não é preciso ir tão longe . A 1 km do mar entre Esposende e Viana do Castelo , a temperatura máxima foi superior a 30° c e ainda a esta hora está próxima dos 30°c .
> As estações de Esposende e de Viana do Castelo não são representativas nem sequer dos próprios concelhos.



Há efectivamente um "ar condicionado" a funcionar muito perto da estação de Esposende: é a água do mar que à superfície se tem mantido sempre à volta dos 13ºC e o vento também constante na direcção de NW. Não há aquecimento diurno que resista a este fluxo constante de ar marítimo bem arrefecido.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

Por aqui também não esteve um calor nada de especial.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Jul 2020 às 23:01)

Por aqui esteve bastante calor, a máxima deve andar pelos 37ºC.


Por agora continua um forno impressionante, com a lestada a aparecer. Está uma noite daquelas.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2020 às 00:42)

A esta hora ainda estou nos 27ºC, não se suporta isto


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2020 às 08:55)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima tropical 20,4°C
Temperatura atual de 24,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2020 às 11:03)

A mínima acabou por ser bem tropical, 21.3ºC.

A esta hora já estão 29.3ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Jul 2020 às 15:19)

Boa tarde,
Neste momento estão 37º em Lisboa. Verifico pelo IMPA que no Porto estão 29º e que amanhã se prevê 23º.Amanhã tenho uma reunião aí em cima e uma coisa é levar uma roupita para quase 40º outra coisa é casaco de lã para temperaturas perto dos 20º. 
Será de acreditar?


----------



## Snifa (6 Jul 2020 às 17:25)

Boa tarde,

mais um dia quente, semelhante a ontem, embora um pouco menos de calor, mínima de 18.3ºc e máxima 32.0 ºc 

Neste momento 31.3ºc, vento NW 14Km/h e 48% HR.

Amanha já deve refrescar, talvez a máxima desca uns  uns 7/8 graus.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jul 2020 às 17:59)

Máxima de 38.1ºC em Ponte de Lima, completamente impossível


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2020 às 18:21)

Boa tarde 
Máxima de 31,9°C
Atual de 30,2°C
55% hr 
Vento de NW

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (6 Jul 2020 às 22:19)

Boa tarde, próximos dias serao reportados neste tópico, hoje por Braga o dia praticamente todo calor que mal se podia andar, deve ter andado nos 38°C de máxima.

Agora em São Bento da Porta Aberta, o vento nem mexe é um calor mesmo de noite, ainda há pouco no caminho entre Vieira do Minho e São Bento chegou aos 28.5°C já depois das 20h.

AC ligado no hotel hehe fotos tiradas à pouco. 









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Jul 2020 às 23:30)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde, próximos dias serao reportados neste tópico, hoje por Braga o dia praticamente todo calor que mal se podia andar, deve ter andado nos 38°C de máxima.
> 
> Agora em São Bento da Porta Aberta, o vento nem mexe é um calor mesmo de noite, ainda há pouco no caminho entre Vieira do Minho e São Bento chegou aos 28.5°C já depois das 20h.
> 
> ...


Bem vindo ao norte , amigo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jul 2020 às 23:33)

Boa noite.

Que forno...para o costume desta terra são 2 dias de forno aceso, *Tmáx* de *35,3ºC* ontem e de *35,8ºC* hoje.
Noites não são tropicais, é normal, mas andam já perto, *Tmín* ontem de *16,2ºC*, hoje de *18,0ºC*.
Por um lado sabe bem ter este calor, torna os dias outonais\primaveris mais desejáveis; por outro é bom para quem está de férias e pretende ir a banhos. 

A noite segue com um luar deslumbrante, com Júpiter e Saturno logo ali ao lado a moldurar o quadro.
Está quente, com *21,7ºC* e *60%* de *Hr*. Não será noite tropical por cá.

Acho que vou arejar a casa, abrir todas as janelas e deixar entrar uma apetecida aragem fresca. E os bichos também...Malditas melgas! 




Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Neste momento estão 37º em Lisboa. Verifico pelo IMPA que no Porto estão 29º e que amanhã se prevê 23º.Amanhã tenho uma reunião aí em cima e uma coisa é levar uma roupita para quase 40º outra coisa é casaco de lã para temperaturas perto dos 20º.
> Será de acreditar?



Na zona mais central da cidade, estando sol, a temperatura deverá ser agradável, já se for mais perto do mar, aí sim, mais perto dos 20ºC e a pedir um agasalho leve.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2020 às 07:57)

Bom dia,

mínima tropical com 20.3ºc , afinal não refrescou aassim tanto durante a madrugada mas a máxima deverá ser mais baixa que ontem 

Neste momento 21.9ºc , vento SSW 6 Km/ e mais húmido com 79 % HR.

Alguma bruma no ar, sobretudo para o lado do mar.


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jul 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia a todos desde Braga.

Mais um dia de calor, ligeiramente menos que ontem segundo o IPMA: máxima prevista para hoje de 34º enquanto ontem era de 38º.

Amanhã um ligeiro respiro de 30º, para depois regressarmos a 36º.

Perspetiva-se assim uma primeira quinzena de julho quente e muito seca.

Nestes dias temos dias temos tido temperaturas superiores a 30º e concerteza humidade inferior a 30%, mas felizmente pelo menos aqui no litoral Norte não existiu uma lestada forte, superior a 30 hm/h.  O que é uma ajuda preciosa na prevenção e combate dos incêndios florestais.

Um abraço para todos e saúde.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jul 2020 às 15:58)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quentinho, ligeiramente menos do que ontem mas muito abafado, pelo que a sensação térmica não mudou de forma sensível.
Na zona mais central do Vale do Sousa (Penafiel-Paredes-Lousada) a temperatura rondava os 34-35ºC na última hora. Aqui na Chã de Ferreira ronda os 32ºC, um pouco mais suportável.
A madrugada teve uma *Tmín de 17,0ºC*.
*Tactual de 31,6ºC e 31% de Hr*.
*Tmáx: 32,5ºC*.




Iceberg disse:


> Nestes dias temos dias temos tido temperaturas superiores a 30º e concerteza humidade inferior a 30%, mas felizmente pelo menos aqui no litoral Norte não existiu uma lestada forte, superior a 30 hm/h.  O que é uma ajuda preciosa na prevenção e combate dos *incêndios florestais*.


Esperemos nós que assim se mantenha, os matos estão bem robustos, com uma primavera relativamente húmida e favorável ao crescimento do coberto vegetal. A lestada para além de trazer baixa humidade e calor às zonas mais litorais,promove o ressequimento  das zonas rasteiras da floresta, um factor importante para o início dos fogos "acidentais" tão populares no nosso verão...


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jul 2020 às 17:42)

Boas tardes,

Dia bem mais fresco hoje do que os anteriores pelo Porto, já se consegue respirar  Dentro de casa uns já suportáveis 25,5ºC, lá fora 25,6ºC. Paira uma ténue neblina no ar. Fui ver o satélite e tive uma surpresa; nunca tinha visto tal coisa:








Edit: Aquele "olho" está quase fechado agora.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jul 2020 às 17:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Fui ver o satélite e tive uma surpresa; nunca tinha visto tal coisa:
> 
> Edit: Aquele "olho" está quase fechado agora.



Às 14h12 utc já estava parcialmente formado, vista pelo satélite Aqua:


----------



## joselamego (7 Jul 2020 às 18:46)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Hoje menos quente 
Máxima de 27,8°C
Mínima de 20,4°C
Temperatura atual de 26,4°C
64% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Jul 2020 às 21:17)

Boas, 

a mínima tropical " já era", mínima e actual 18.9 ºc, rica frescura e humidade, nota-se algum nevoeiro e nuvens baixas a oeste com vento WSW 12 Km/h e 86% Hr 

máxima de *26.7ºc*  ( -5.3 ºc que ontem).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jul 2020 às 22:49)

Fresquinho que maravilha para atenuar estes dias quentes.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jul 2020 às 19:24)

Boas,

células do interior vistas daqui. Não está grande ambiente de trovoada. Só deve chegar palha.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jul 2020 às 20:17)

Cheira me que vem molho para estes lados

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jul 2020 às 20:44)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Cheira me que vem molho para estes lados
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



paciência, isso acontece :-)


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2020 às 20:51)

Boas,

Dia completamente diferente do de ontem, as fotos da praxe da varanda...

Está-se que é um mimo à varanda

Hoje andámos por  Viana do Castelo e Ponte de Lima, muito fresco o dia de hoje, mas estava melhor por Ponte de Lima.









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Boa noite 
Hoje mais fresco 
Céu nublado durante a manhã 
De tarde períodos de sol 
Máxima  de 23,2°°C
Mínima de 18,3°C
Temperatura atual de 20,4°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jul 2020 às 21:31)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite
> Hoje mais fresco
> Céu nublado durante a manhã
> De tarde períodos de sol
> ...


Na viagem para cá por volta das 10h de segunda o carro marcava 28°C junto ao estádio do dragão, estava um bafo, fiquei mesmo admirado

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Jul 2020 às 21:33)

remember disse:


> Na viagem para cá por volta das 10h de segunda o carro marcava 28°C junto ao estádio do dragão, estava um bafo, fiquei mesmo admirado
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Aqui em Gondomar não passei dos 23,2°C
E esteve abafado mas sem sol , às 10 h

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2020 às 22:09)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia completamente diferente do de ontem, as fotos da praxe da varanda...
> 
> ...


Podias ter dito hehe, tiveste muita sorte, viesses no domingo ou segunda e nem passear podias por cá


----------



## Crazyrain (8 Jul 2020 às 23:49)

Cai um aguaceiro .


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2020 às 09:16)

1337 disse:


> Podias ter dito hehe, tiveste muita sorte, viesses no domingo ou segunda e nem passear podias por cá


Bom dia, Assim andamos melhor hehe de volta aos dias quentes e soalheiros, máxima de 34/35°C para hoje, São Bento faz parte da freguesia de Rio Caldo, recomendo vivamente

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2020 às 11:32)

Já bastante calor, pena não haver nenhuma estação próxima mas apostava nuns 26/27°C.

Vai um mergulho? 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (9 Jul 2020 às 12:34)

Dia deprimente.
19,5 graus e uma nublina que teima em não abrir


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jul 2020 às 14:16)

Boa tarde,

Ontem e hoje começou com nuvens baixas, mas hoje menos que ontem, nem chegaram aqui totalmente, ficaram mesmo às portas da cidade.
Como podem ver nas fotos em baixo formou-se aquele efeito de cascata nas nuvens, que é sempre bastante interessante de se ver, à medida que o ar vinha de um lado e caía para o outro.
Para os próximos dias as previsões andam interessantes para trovoadas na noite de sábado para domingo . Veremos como evolui.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jjyXAh]
	

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jjBWzG]
	
[/url][/url]


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2020 às 15:11)

remember disse:


> Já bastante calor, pena não haver nenhuma estação próxima mas apostava nuns 26/27°C.
> 
> Vai um mergulho?
> 
> ...



Boas férias para vocês my friend , um abraço


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2020 às 15:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas férias para vocês my friend , um abraço


Obrigado, vocês e para quando? Está-se aqui pelo Gerês que é um mimo já se avistam algumas pipocas para leste, bastante calor como era esperado

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jul 2020 às 15:32)

remember disse:


> Já bastante calor, pena não haver nenhuma estação próxima mas apostava nuns 26/27°C.
> 
> Vai um mergulho?
> 
> ...


Prefiro uma caminhada pelos montes  Não percam uma ida até Leonte e à Portela do Homem, através da Mata da Albergaria. É mesmo aí ao lado, com muitas oportunidades de caminhada na natureza 

Boas férias!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2020 às 15:48)

remember disse:


> Obrigado, vocês e para quando? Está-se aqui pelo Gerês que é um mimo já se avistam algumas pipocas para leste, bastante calor como era esperado
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Nós para a semana , mas para arrumar as coisas em casa , finalmente  Depois em Agosto sim, lá vamos até ao Alto-Alentejo  Aproveita a sugestão do @João Pedro , saudades da Mata da Albergaria, Portela do Homem, Pedra Bela, etc Desculpem o off-topic pessoal !

Divirtam.se


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2020 às 19:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Nós para a semana , mas para arrumar as coisas em casa , finalmente  Depois em Agosto sim, lá vamos até ao Alto-Alentejo  Aproveita a sugestão do @João Pedro , saudades da Mata da Albergaria, Portela do Homem, Pedra Bela, etc Desculpem o off-topic pessoal !
> 
> Divirtam.se


Onde é o local ?
Boas férias amigo 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jul 2020 às 19:13)

Por Gondomar 
Manhã de nevoeiro 
Restante dia com Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,0°C
Mínima de 16,6°C
Atual de 26,6°C
59% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jul 2020 às 19:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Prefiro uma caminhada pelos montes  Não percam uma ida até Leonte e à Portela do Homem, através da Mata da Albergaria. É mesmo aí ao lado, com muitas oportunidades de caminhada na natureza
> 
> Boas férias!


Apenas fomos a 3, mas isso fica para outro tópico  valeu muito a pena, fomos à cascata da Portela do homem, Arado e Tahiti hehe andamos perto de uns 20 km, porque optámos por deixar o carro mais longe e ir a pé

Apanhei um escaldão nas costas lol ainda há pouco o carro marcava 33°C na praia Fluvial de Alqueirao e cá em cima 31.5°C.

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jul 2020 às 00:31)

Boa noite.

Por cá o dia mais fresco\menos quente da semana foi o de 4ª feira, com os seus *25,2ºC* de *Tmáx*. E nevoeiro durante uma boas horas.
Foi o único dia abaixo dos 30ºC desde o dia 3 de julho. Nada mau (bom!)...
Ontem, 5ª feira, o calor regressou com uma *Tmáx de 30,4ºC, *e* Tmín de 14,6ºC* (bom para refrescar a casa).
A noite está agradável, com janelas abertas para o natural refrescamento do interior caseiro. Aqui no rés-do-chão estão 25,2ºC. Oscila menos a temperatura do que no piso de cima.

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 61%
*​No sábado passado desloquei-me à Serra do Gerês, para mais um pequeno passeio longe da confusão generalizada da zona central do nosso Parque Nacional. E que belo cenário encontrei. Uma delícia para o corpo e mente, bom ambiente, boa água, belíssima paisagem.
Deixo aqui 4 imagens sem edição.

















Esta última lagoa é uma preciosidade...

Boa 6ª feira, um excelente fim de semana.

------------------------


----------



## 1337 (10 Jul 2020 às 18:29)

Estas previsões para Ponte de Lima estão infernais


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2020 às 18:43)

1337 disse:


> Estas previsões para Ponte de Lima estão infernais


Isso é só um cheirinho do que se passa no Alentejo por exemplo.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jul 2020 às 19:56)

1337 disse:


> Estas previsões para Ponte de Lima estão infernais


As previsões para Paredes estão quase iguais, nunca vi tantos dias acima de 35 graus e mais incrível ainda a quantidade de mínimas (quase) tropicais


----------



## 1337 (11 Jul 2020 às 14:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso é só um cheirinho do que se passa no Alentejo por exemplo.


O problema aqui é mesmo a humidade, por exemplo aí em Portalegre anda na casa dos 20%, aqui mesmo com 36ºC ainda estou com 35% de humidade  

Acho que o pior daí são mesmo as noites, não sei como aguentas mínimas de 28ºC


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2020 às 18:11)

Boas,

Tempo abafado e nebulosidade média/alta desde o centro da Invicta. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2020 às 18:47)

1337 disse:


> O problema aqui é mesmo a humidade, por exemplo aí em Portalegre anda na casa dos 20%, aqui mesmo com 36ºC ainda estou com 35% de humidade
> 
> Acho que o pior daí são mesmo as noites, não sei como aguentas mínimas de 28ºC


Safei-me de boa hehe voltei ontem, bastante calor quando passamos no Porto. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 18:51)

Boas ,
Céu com muita nebulosidade e abafado 
Parece que vem trovão 
Temperatura atual de 32,8°C
47% hr





Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Jul 2020 às 18:59)

Tempo muito quente e muito abafado.

Ceu muito nublado e bastante escuro, celulas em desenvolvimento? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (11 Jul 2020 às 19:46)

Não me parece.
Isto são os topos das células que estão na região centro, apesar de parecer que estão em desenvolvimento, mas na verdade não.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2020 às 19:46)

33 graus a esta hora... 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2020 às 20:02)

Raio a este

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jul 2020 às 20:07)

Nuvem interessante a SW.

Parece um rolo com grande extensão.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2020 às 20:12)

Raio há cerca de 10 min a SE


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2020 às 20:17)

Porto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2020 às 20:27)

Trovoada audivel


----------



## Elmamado (11 Jul 2020 às 20:27)

Madalena -Vila Nova de Gaia começou vento


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 20:28)

Começou o vento 
Descida de temperatura 


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2020 às 20:29)

Grande ventania agora. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## j0TTa_bE (11 Jul 2020 às 20:29)

Está com bom aspecto. Vamos lá ver se sabe tão bem como aparenta...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ACarvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 20:31)

Quase parecia uma onda gigante ao largo de Espinho.  




Espinho_2020-07-11_1 by André Carvalho, no Flickr



Espinho_2020-07-11_2 by André Carvalho, no Flickr



Espinho_2020-07-11_3 by André Carvalho, no Flickr



Espinho_2020-07-11_4 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 20:54)

ACarvalho disse:


> Quase parecia uma onda gigante ao largo de Espinho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espetáculo!  Muito bom


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2020 às 21:06)

Que céu aqui!!


Muito bom mesmo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2020 às 21:07)

Como gosto deste tempo





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Jul 2020 às 21:08)

Raios a este de espinho e à 5 minutos a Oeste


Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2020 às 21:12)

Raios a SE, pouca frequência


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jul 2020 às 21:21)

Árvores caídas em algumas zonas do distrito do Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 21:22)

Que belo fim de dia, com relâmpagos e algo que há muito não via: raios anti-crepusculares


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2020 às 21:26)

Absolutamente épico este pôr do sol. Cores apocalípticas e rajadas consideráveis. 


Trovoada apenas comecei a ver agora a este.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 21:29)

Relâmpagos a sudoeste.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Absolutamente épico este pôr do sol. Cores apocalípticas e rajadas consideráveis.
> 
> 
> Trovoada apenas comecei a ver agora a este.


Fotografaste?  Eu daqui não vejo o mar, mas via os meus vizinhos da frente a fotografar naquela direção, pelo que deve ter estado mesmo bom


----------



## Elmamado (11 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Tudo mais calmo.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 21:48)

Fiz vídeo de um relâmpago 
Logo coloco cá 
Está vento 
Temperatura atual de 28,3°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2020 às 21:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Fotografaste?  Eu daqui não vejo o mar, mas via os meus vizinhos da frente a fotografar naquela direção, pelo que deve ter estado mesmo bom



Tenho vídeos.


----------



## ACarvalho (11 Jul 2020 às 22:12)

Pouco antes do pôr do sol, em Espinho.



Espinho_2020-07-11_5 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2020 às 22:34)

29,8 ºC às 10 h em Aveiro, o vento virou para nordeste e a temperatura disparou!


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Bastantes clarões a E/NE


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tenho vídeos.


Também serve! 

Algumas por cá:


























Muito quente ainda pelo Porto. O centro anda ainda pelos 30ºC a esta hora. Aqui ligeiramente mais fresco, mas dentro de casa uns bem desagradáveis 28ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2020 às 22:58)

Noite muito quente com 28°C e rajadas muito fortes de Leste. Um vento muito quente e seco, cheira a incêndio  Uma noite muito invulgar


----------



## joselamego (11 Jul 2020 às 23:04)

Temperatura alta 28,7°C
Video do relâmpago desta noite 




Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Jul 2020 às 23:06)

No alto de Valongo vento forte bastante quente e via se relâmpagos brancos amarelados e cheiro forte a incendio 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rfilipeg (11 Jul 2020 às 23:15)

Muralha do litoral norte como de costume !!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2020 às 23:34)

Stinger disse:


> No alto de Valongo vento forte bastante quente e via se relâmpagos brancos amarelados e cheiro forte a incendio
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


28°c atuais e vento forte.
Terrível para os incêndios

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (11 Jul 2020 às 23:35)

Muitos relampagos constantes ao litoral do Porto no mar

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (11 Jul 2020 às 23:40)

Vento moderado com rajadas.
Clarões a sul e a oeste.
Bafo quente.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jul 2020 às 23:50)

Relâmpagos a oeste no mar


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jul 2020 às 23:52)

Incrível o bafo que está. Para além do calor junta-se o vento quente. Mais parece aquelas noites quentes algarvias. Raro de se ver por aqui.


Estações aqui à volta marcam 29ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 00:14)

Pinga por aqui, rajadas ainda bem fortes e temperatura elevada


----------



## ACarvalho (12 Jul 2020 às 00:14)

A SW de Espinho, a trovoada ainda espreitou.




Espinho_2020-07-11_5 by André Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Crazyrain (12 Jul 2020 às 00:16)

Noite muito quente , rara de se ver por aqui , com a temperatura ainda nos 25 ° c .
Céu nublado e algum vento .


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 00:17)

Relâmpago  formou-se uma célula aqui por cima do nada estou incrédulo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2020 às 00:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> Relâmpago  formou-se uma célula aqui por cima do nada estou incrédulo.



Por acaso vi agora qualquer coisa pra esses lados.


Noite surreal. O vento agora tá doido.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2020 às 00:25)

Começa a chover

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2020 às 00:29)

EMA a marcar quase 29ºC na última hora eheh


E agora um clarão a E/NE


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 00:30)

Já chove moderado há uns 10min muito bom  Ficou mais fresco mas não muito, ainda bem agradável


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Jul 2020 às 00:39)

O lightning maps nao corresponde à realidade, ficou confuso com a quantidade de raios. Há relampagos que vocês dizem que o site nao deteta, portanto suponho que o site esteja errado.

O melhor é ver a refletividade no radar


----------



## FSantos (12 Jul 2020 às 00:42)

Chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 00:45)

Passou a chuva, voltou a lestada já a secar tudo, temperatura a subir de novo  isto é o mais próximo de noite tropical que tenho


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2020 às 00:49)

Já chove por Gondomar 
0,4 mm
Temperatura em descida 26,8°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jul 2020 às 00:54)

Bom aparato no quadrante este agora mesmo.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 01:11)

Mais um aguaceiro


----------



## 1337 (12 Jul 2020 às 01:37)

Eu não percebo é como a esta hora ainda estou nos 29.8ºC, o vento está a soprar forte de leste e é super quente. Amigos de Portalegre, admiro muito conseguirem suportar isto dias a fio


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jul 2020 às 01:38)

Acalmou tudo. Temperatura de 26°C a esta hora não me lembro de tal, noite memorável. Houve quase de tudo, calor, chuva, trovoada, vento forte... Agora tudo silencioso parece que não aconteceu nada.


----------



## joselamego (12 Jul 2020 às 12:39)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Noite tropical 
23,2°C
Acumulados de madrugada 0,5 mm
Temperatura atual de 29,4°C
59% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (12 Jul 2020 às 13:15)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui por Covas tempo quente.
De momento com 34.2°C e céu quase limpo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jul 2020 às 13:54)

Calorzaoooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jul 2020 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Fantásticas fotos obtidas ontem aqui  Parabéns a todos!

Deixo a a sequência da reflectividade do radar de Arouca, desde ontem à 4:10 até hoje às 13:40 utc.
Especialmente notável o crescimento explosivo da extensa massa de células e depois o seu movimento de rotação geral induzido pelo pequeno centro depressionário:


----------



## ampa62 (12 Jul 2020 às 15:32)

Parece que a máxima do dia e do mês foi atingida. 35,8°C.

Levantou-se um vento bom para se estar debaixo dos carvalhos. 

Enviado do meu CLT-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jul 2020 às 20:33)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Fantásticas fotos obtidas ontem aqui  Parabéns a todos!
> 
> ...



Muito bom!


----------



## 1337 (13 Jul 2020 às 00:46)

A noite passada teve uma mínima de 22.3ºC por aqui. Por agora ainda estão 24.9ºC pelo que deve ser mais uma noite tropical


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jul 2020 às 06:35)

Bom dia,

Mínima e temperatura atual tropical *22.9.ºC *

Vento leste *19km/h*


----------



## 1337 (13 Jul 2020 às 11:02)

Bom dia, mais uma para a coleção com 22.2ºC.

Neste momento já estão 30.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jul 2020 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Ufa! Tanta fotografia boa minha gente! Parabéns a todos!!! 

Que calor, não estamos no Alentejo  mas faz calor e o calor é uma brasa...
De facto para uma região habituada a ciclos de calor menores, 3 a 5 dias intervalados com 3 a 5 dias de frescura, já vamos desde o dia 3 deste mês com máximas acima dos 30ºC (tirando um dia com Tmáx de 25,2ºC) e com mínimas também quentes para o habitual.

Depois de sábado, em que tivemos umas pingas antes das 24h, e de uma madrugada de domingo em que às 1ªs horas tivemos precipitação fraca, bem acompanhada de vento moderado a forte, temos agora dias bem quentes.
As casas já acusam a temperatura, as noites já não são muito boas para retemperar o sono.

Hoje de dia, como ontem, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E\NE.
Nota pata a Tmín de ontem, "tropical", algo muito raro nesta terra. 

*Ontem
Tmín: 20,7ºC
Tmáx: 33,2ºC

Tactual: 30,6ºC
Hr: 43%*​
Vamos lá ver até onde aquece...


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Jul 2020 às 11:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nuvem interessante a SW.
> 
> Parece um rolo com grande extensão.




Fotos encontradas no Facebook:






Paulo  Galante





Fernando Jorge Lourenço


----------



## ampa62 (13 Jul 2020 às 21:50)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia quente. 34.9ºC de máxima e mínima de 19.9ºC.
No momento estão 31.9ºC!, 37% HR e 1020 mB de PA.
A casa pura e simplesmente não arrefece e quando se abre as janelas de noite, só morcegos a entrar.


----------



## joselamego (13 Jul 2020 às 21:53)

Boa noite, 
Máxima de 32,6°C
Dia quente 
Noite quente , com 29,4°C
57% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Jul 2020 às 07:29)

Bom dia,

Mínima novamente tropical *23.7°C* 

Neste momento vento de Nordeste a trazer cheiro intenso a mato queimado.

Sigo com *24.5°C*


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jul 2020 às 08:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos encontradas no Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantástica!  Parece uma baguete gigante! 

------------------

Noite muito difícil hoje, muito mal dormida. E ainda a procissão vai no adro... 
24,3ºC neste momento. A mínima foi de 21,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Jul 2020 às 15:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantástica!  Parece uma baguete gigante!



 Isto de comentar quando se está com apetite... eu costumo ver pipocas em qualquer Cumulus... Mas ok, essa também me parece um 'croissant' extra-longo.


----------



## joselamego (14 Jul 2020 às 18:29)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Apenas tufos de nuvens 
Máxima já atingida com 30,8°C
Atual de 28,3°C
52% hr 
Vento de WNW


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jul 2020 às 06:35)

Bom dia,

Mínima *23.6°C *

Agora 24.3°c com 35% de humidade. Vento de NE 33km/h.

Rajada máxima 59km/h


----------



## joselamego (15 Jul 2020 às 10:29)

Bom dia 
Ventania de NE 
Mínima de 23,1°C
Temperatura atual de 26,2°C
43% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2020 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,

dia quente, mínima de 21.8ºc e máxima 34.0 ºc 

Neste momento 31.0ºc , vento NNW 10 Km/h e 43% HR.

Para Sexta Feira o IPMA prevê *38ºc* de máxima para o Porto/Pedras Rubras, parece-me que não chegaremos a tanto, não é propriamente fácil atingirem-se essas temperaturas aqui mais no Litoral, tudo irá depender da força da lestada e a hora a que entra a brisa marítima, veremos..


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 00:36)

Boa noite 
Ainda 26,4°C
Ontem máxima de 34,1°C
57% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2020 às 06:13)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical* 24.2°C *

Neste momento já com 26.2°C e vento NE 30km/h


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 06:46)

Bom dia, 

mínima muito alta com *24.8ºc* 

Neste momento 25.9ºc , vento ENE 14Km/h e 46% HR.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 08:59)

Bom dia 
Mínima tropical 
23,5°C
Já em subida 
Vento de NE
Temperatura atual de 27,5°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jul 2020 às 11:32)

Bom dia .
Mais uma noite tórrida , com Tmin de 25° c . Já não registava tantas noites tropicais desde julho de 2013 .
A esta hora já vai nos 33 ° c .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jul 2020 às 13:37)

37°c 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jul 2020 às 13:43)

Sigo com *34.7°C
*
Vento de NE


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 13:53)

*35.6ºc* por aqui, que bafo..


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 14:13)

Máxima do dia neste momento com *36.3ºc* 

Bafo insuportável na rua, só ar quente..


----------



## Pedro Araújo (16 Jul 2020 às 14:30)

Por aqui a máxima até agora vai em 36.9ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jul 2020 às 16:58)

*38.5ºC  *Helicópetros de combate aos incêndios a passar a toda a hora de um lado para o outro  Já foi aos 39ºC


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jul 2020 às 17:04)

Que forno, estão 38°C agora.


----------



## 1337 (16 Jul 2020 às 17:38)

37.1ºC a máxima para já em Ponte de Lima, mais uma mínima tropical com 20.6ºC. Está muito difícil este Verão por aqui, muitos dias acima dos 35ºC e muitas noites tropicais


----------



## RamalhoMR (16 Jul 2020 às 18:25)

Boas. 
Verdadeira tosta aqui por Braga. 
E para ajudar a festa incêndio de grandes dimensões em São Mamede mesmo aqui perto de Gualtar. Esta a ser combatido por oito meios aéreos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Jul 2020 às 18:54)

Por cá a máxima passou os 38ºC. Também é bem visível por aqui o incêndio a este de Braga. Vi há cerca de uma hora dois Air tractor Fire Boss a passar a norte.


----------



## Crazyrain (16 Jul 2020 às 19:41)

Muito quente ainda a esta hora , ainda com  30° c . A Tmax foi de 35 ° c . Amanhã deve ser mais alta. .


----------



## Snifa (16 Jul 2020 às 20:08)

Por aqui muito calor para esta hora, bafo quente na rua com 32.7ºc actuais, algum fumo vindo de NE 

A máxima foi de *36.9ºc *  

Nem se pode abrir as janelas, pois senão ainda fica mais quente em  casa 

estou quase com 30ºc dentro de casa  ( e estiveram as janelas fechadas e persianas todo o dia)... enfim...


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jul 2020 às 20:43)

Ainda *31ºC* atuais após máxima de *39ºC* 


Snifa disse:


> Por aqui muito calor para esta hora, bafo quente na rua com 32.7ºc actuais, algum fumo vindo de NE
> 
> A máxima foi de 36.9ºc
> 
> ...


Tenho a mesma temperatura dentro de casa, mas com 78%HR. Sensação térmica de 40ºC, um dilema  A noite não promete refrescar muito também.


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 20:48)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ainda *31ºC* atuais após máxima de *39ºC*
> 
> Tenho a mesma temperatura dentro de casa, mas com 78%HR. Sensação térmica de 40ºC, um dilema  A noite não promete refrescar muito também.


78% de HR? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 21:10)

Boas 
Por Gondomar o dia mais quente do ano 
Máxima de  36,9°C
Ainda estão 32,9°C
45% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jul 2020 às 21:30)

31°c atuais

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jul 2020 às 21:50)

Boa noite, 

Por Covas a máxima hoje foi de 35.4ºC e de momento sigo com 29.6ºC.

E ainda não choveu este mês.

Off the topic: Não sei onde encaixar um filme que gostaria de partilhar. Pesquisem no youtube: Mike Olbinsky Vorticity 3. Quando for grande quero fazer filmes assim.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 22:36)

Boas, 
31,7 ºC dentro de casa... está tudo dito...


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 22:38)

30,8°C dentro de casa 
Que forno 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 22:51)

@João Pedro @joselamego qual preferem? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

remember disse:


> @João Pedro @joselamego qual preferem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prefiro os 29,5 ºC da rua


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 22:54)

remember disse:


> @João Pedro @joselamego qual preferem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quarto ou indor está péssimo para dormires 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 22:56)

30,1°C no exterior 
Indor tenho 30,7°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 22:57)

joselamego disse:


> Quarto ou indor está péssimo para dormires
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Mesmo tem sido de doidos, ontem a temperatura não desceu dos 29°C descendo só depois do nascer do sol... Indoor é o escritório, ainda não alterei o nome... Na sala tenho uma auriol com 31.9°C desculpem o off topic 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

29,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jul 2020 às 23:20)

remember disse:


> 78% de HR?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Sim, agora com 75%, não é provavelmente o sensor mais fiável mas é normal considerando a minha casa e a sua localização. Em dias de chuva tenho 90%HR cá dentro 
Sigo com *24ºC *no exterior,* 29ºC* no interior.


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2020 às 23:22)

joselamego disse:


> 29,9°C
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk



Até aí no Norte, o calor tem resistido, temperaturas muito elevadas para esta hora, Gondomar com cerca de *+30ºC* ás 23h não é muito normal...


----------



## remember (16 Jul 2020 às 23:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Sim, agora com 75%, não é provavelmente o sensor mais fiável mas é normal considerando a minha casa e a sua localização. Em dias de chuva tenho 90%HR cá dentro
> Sigo com *24ºC *no exterior,* 29ºC* no interior.


So achei estranho, com chuva e normal, não terás algo dentro de casa que origine tal coisa? Como tenho as janelas todas abertas está igual à da rua lol

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 23:26)

Thomar disse:


> Até aí no Norte, o calor tem resistido, temperaturas muito elevadas para esta hora, Gondomar com cerca de *+30ºC* ás 23h não é muito normal...


Verdade , tem estado noites horríveis 
Difícil dormir 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Jul 2020 às 23:29)

remember disse:


> So achei estranho, com chuva e normal, não terás algo dentro de casa que origine tal coisa? Como tenho as janelas todas abertas está igual à da rua lol
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Fraco isolamento na construção da casa aliado à localização numa zona de vale com curso de àgua. Penso que essa é a razão principal.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jul 2020 às 23:36)

29,4°C
54% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 00:02)

A descer 
28,9°C

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 01:27)

27,6°C
58% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (17 Jul 2020 às 01:43)

O IPMA aqui para Ponte de Lima amanhã prevê 39ºC e no Sábado 40ºC. Não é todos os dias que vejo previsões de 40ºC por aqui . @remember continuo a achar que tiveste mesmo sorte


----------



## FSantos (17 Jul 2020 às 03:34)

Não é fácil dormir com estas temperaturas dentro de casa:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2020 às 06:15)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *26.1°C* 

Sigo agora com 27.4°C vento quente de ENE com rajadas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 06:51)

Bom dia, 

mínima mais alta do ano com *26.2ºc*.

Neste momento 27.1ºc , vento moderado de E com rajadas.

Algum fumo no ar com o respetivo cheiro a queimado


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 08:45)

Bom dia 
Mínima mais alta do ano com 26,4°C
Temperatura atual de 28,3°C
35% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jul 2020 às 09:48)

Bom dia .

Mais uma Tmin tropical , com 25° c .
Neste momento já vai nos 31 ° c .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2020 às 10:11)

Que absurdo de temperaturas no litoral norte...

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## darque_viana (17 Jul 2020 às 12:46)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Que absurdo de temperaturas no litoral norte...
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk



Muita pena que as estações de Viana (Cidade e Chafé) estejam há dias sem funcionar


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 12:58)

Vejo de minha casa , um incêndio para os lados de Valongo 
35,0 °C atuais 






Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jul 2020 às 13:01)

37°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 14:12)

35.6ºc actuais, vento E 12 Km/h e 27% HR.

O Sol está ligeiramente tapado pelo fumo que vem do incêndio em Valongo, ambiente quente, doentio, e com cheiro a fumo..


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jul 2020 às 14:24)

*38ºC, *imenso fumo a NW do incêndio em Sobrado, Valongo.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 14:49)

*36.2 ºc *


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 15:14)

37,7°C 
Calor  

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jul 2020 às 15:28)

*39ºC, *já não deve ir aos 40 devido ao vento de NW e fumo dos incêndios


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jul 2020 às 15:29)

Impressionante o efeito da lestada esta madrugada no Litoral Norte. Este é mesmo o ano das noites atípicas. Zona do Porto com mínimas impressionantes. Braga também foi um forno. 


Estação daqui de Merelim e Esposende registaram subidas a pique devido ao vento. Esposende tem sido qualquer coisa, a constante luta entre o ar quente continental e a brisa marítima é notável, já teve uma subida horária de 8ºC e uma descida do mesmo valor.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 15:48)

38,0 °C
O dia mais quente deste ano 
Espero que o vento mude para NW 
Para estabilizar a temperatura 
Vejo outro incêndio aqui perto , talvez dos lados de Medas ou Aguiar de Sousa , alguém confirma? 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jul 2020 às 16:01)

joselamego disse:


> 38,0 °C
> O dia mais quente deste ano
> Espero que o vento mude para NW
> Para estabilizar a temperatura
> ...


O incêndio será na Foz do Sousa. Estação a poucos metros do incêndio que regista cerca de *40ºC: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFOZDO6*
O meu termómetro auriol marca *41.9ºC* à sombra


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 16:18)

c0ldPT disse:


> O incêndio será na Foz do Sousa. Estação a poucos metros do incêndio que regista cerca de *40ºC: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFOZDO6*
> O meu termómetro auriol marca *41.9ºC* à sombra


Esses 40°C será devido ao incêndio estar perto da estação ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jul 2020 às 16:22)

Duas horas atrás, o fumo do incêndio de Valongo era a única 'nebulosidade' do território continental, bem visível do espaço:

Imagem do satélite Aqua cerca das 13:12 utc


----------



## 1337 (17 Jul 2020 às 16:42)

Em Ponte de Lima já cheguei aos *40.4ºC  
*


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jul 2020 às 16:57)

36 ° c


----------



## Pedro Araújo (17 Jul 2020 às 17:13)

38.9ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jul 2020 às 19:18)

Estações aqui à volta marcam todas 40ºC ou lá perto de máxima, a EMA também deve ter chegado.


Cada vez mais a lembrar 2016, também por causa dos incêndios que houve nesta zona, a tristeza do costume.


----------



## joselamego (17 Jul 2020 às 19:29)

Boas
Cheira a incêndios 
A tristeza habitual 
Máxima de 38,0°C ( a mais alta até hoje do ano )
Mínima de 26,4°C
Temperatura atual de 35,5°C
37% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Jul 2020 às 20:18)

A esta hora ainda *33.4ºc* 

Já estou como a Vóvó Viral


----------



## guimeixen (17 Jul 2020 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Como o @Ruipedroo disse, várias estações a chegar aos 40°C ou lá perto.

Muito fumo no céu agora e a temperatura a rondar os 34°C ainda. 

Aqui em casa estão 33,5°C, fantástico para dormir...


----------



## Crazyrain (17 Jul 2020 às 22:06)

Muito calor . Temperatura ainda nos 29 ° c .


----------



## Gates (17 Jul 2020 às 22:27)

36 graus em minha casa (Gaia litoral) às 14h.
Desde 2007 não tinha estado tanto calor.
Agora uns agradáveis 25,5 graus...


----------



## Gates (17 Jul 2020 às 22:28)

*apagar


----------



## Gates (17 Jul 2020 às 22:28)

*apagar


----------



## Gates (17 Jul 2020 às 22:29)

*apagar


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jul 2020 às 22:56)

Boas,

Sigo com uns estáveis 32.8°C e o vento seco já sopra fraco de Nordeste.

Temperatura máxima *37.7°C*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jul 2020 às 22:59)

Estive a ver os dados no Ogimet e Viana do Castelo registou uma máxima de 39,7ºC. Não se será fiável, porque no mapa do IPMA a estação não aparece há algum tempo.
O maior valor de temperatura máxima do período 71/2000 para este mês em Viana do Castelo é de 38ºC. Nos últimos 20 anos certamente que já se registaram valores superiores, só não sei se foram superiores a estes quase 40ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2020 às 23:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Estive a ver os dados no Ogimet e Viana do Castelo registou uma máxima de 39,7ºC. Não se será fiável, porque no mapa do IPMA a estação não aparece há algum tempo.
> O maior valor de temperatura máxima do período 71/2000 para este mês em Viana do Castelo é de 38ºC. Nos últimos 20 anos certamente que já se registaram valores superiores, só não sei se foram superiores a estes quase 40ºC.


A estação atual no Chafé não é a mesma das normais climatológicas. A estação atual registou 39,3 ºC em agosto de 2018, esse valor não me parece muito fiável, mas não é possível ter a certeza


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jul 2020 às 00:15)

Snifa disse:


> Já estou como a Vóvó Viral


Os vídeos dessa avó são uma pérola para os entusiastas da linguística, como eu.  Ela diz as coisas duma maneira curiosamente muito diferente da nossa, sem grande influência da pronúncia padrão (talvez com a clara exceção dos ditongos nasais) e muito, muito parecida ao galego mais tradicional. Por exemplo, ela costuma dizer "sei-no" em vez de sei disso, "estivetches" em vez de estiveste, "auga" em vez de água, "pranta" em vez de planta, "medrar" em vez de crescer, etc. É um pérola linguística quase desconhecida, e é uma pena que muitas destas características estejam prestes a extinguir-se em Portugal. 
___________________
Voltando ao tópico principal, acho interessantes os registos de temperaturas em Viana do Castelo. Os 39,7°C, se forem verídicos, ultrapassam o anterior recorde de agosto de 2018, e há que salientar que a vaga de calor nesse mês foi uma das mais fortes de sempre. Este mês está a ser tão ou até mais quente que o início de agosto de 2018 no Litoral Norte e o mais interessante é que ninguém da televisão fale nisto. Já em junho, quando foram aquelas duas semanas "frescas", foi o que se viu. Sinceramente...


----------



## 1337 (18 Jul 2020 às 04:17)

Acredito bem que seja verdade, Chafé não é Viana nem representa em nada a cidade. Viana é muito mais quente que Chafé.

Eu aqui em Ponte de Lima tive 40.6ºC e estou apenas a 23 km de Viana. Acredito bem que o valor esteja correcto.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Jul 2020 às 14:58)

Boa tarde, mesmo filme de ontem  Até parece estar mais quente hoje não sei porquê... Incêndios por toda a volta, o mais preocupante alguns km a SE em Recarei/Aguiar de Sousa. O calor não ajuda nada, *40.3ºC* registados há pouco em Recarei: https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPORTUGA86


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2020 às 19:28)

Boas ,
Aqui pelo litoral norte / Gondomar 
Céu limpo 
Durante a tarde avistei fumos do incêndio de Paredes  
Máxima de 34,7°C 
Mínima de 25,3°C
Temperatura atual de 30,5°C
A mínima está madrugada será menos quente ...


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jul 2020 às 21:22)

Até que enfim 
Ar marítimo a entrar 
A temperatura em queda constante 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jul 2020 às 23:41)

Fresquinho que bom para arejar as casas

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (19 Jul 2020 às 02:01)

Casa um forno em relação ao exterior, finalmente uma noite de sossego que já não tinha há muito. A sucessão de noites quentes este Verão está a ser estrondoso por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2020 às 11:11)

Boas 
Finalmente uma noite de sossego
Mínima de 17,0°C
Nevoeiros e neblinas matinais  
Agora o sol surge 
Temperatura atual de 21,1°C
73% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Jul 2020 às 22:12)

Boa noite 
Hoje dia mais fresco 
Máxima de 24,0°C
Mínima de 17,0°C
Temperatura atual de 18,4°C
.....
A tarde de domingo foi passada na praia de Ofir 
No final de dia surgiu o nevoeiro e neblinas no horizonte 






Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jul 2020 às 20:58)

Boa tarde 
Dia de Céu limpo 
Apenas madrugada e manhã com neblinas 
Máxima de 26,8°C
Mínima de 15,2°C
Temperatura atual de 25,2°C
65% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2020 às 04:01)

Que ventania de repente.

Registro rajadas *82km/h* de Sul.


----------



## dj_teko (21 Jul 2020 às 04:11)

Mesmo devem ser os restos do sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Jul 2020 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Deixo os gráficos da minha estação da velocidade do vento e pressão:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jul 2020 às 10:07)

Por aqui chove fraco

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Jul 2020 às 16:25)

Célula a desenvolver por aqui com vento muito quente 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Jul 2020 às 16:54)

Troveja da célula em valongo. 

Desenvolveu se agora nas serras de santa justa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jul 2020 às 16:59)

Estrondoso

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2020 às 17:02)

Boas 
Por Gondomar 
Céu escuro 
A trovoada  está perto 
33,6°C atuais 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (21 Jul 2020 às 17:04)

Chove moderadamente 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jul 2020 às 17:06)

A sul às 16:44


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jul 2020 às 17:26)

38°C e do nada formou-se uma célula com eco roxo aqui por cima uma das maiores chuvadas que já vi￼ trovões constantes mas relâmpagos na maioria intra-nuvem. Ainda assim ainda vi alguns nuvem-solo. Estava a começar um incêndio a SE apagou logo


----------



## joselamego (21 Jul 2020 às 18:04)

Passou tudo ao lado de Gondomar 








Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Jul 2020 às 20:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> 38°C e do nada formou-se uma célula com eco roxo aqui por cima uma das maiores chuvadas que já vi￼ trovões constantes mas relâmpagos na maioria intra-nuvem. Ainda assim ainda vi alguns nuvem-solo. Estava a começar um incêndio a SE apagou logo


Estas nuvens...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (21 Jul 2020 às 21:33)

Boas

Mais do mesmo em Ponte de Lima, máxima de 37.7ºC

Mais parece o Alentejo isto aqui este ano


----------



## bandevelugo (22 Jul 2020 às 00:28)

Bem sei que o que está a dar pelo "Litoral Norte" são os restos de trovoadas que vêm de sul e discussões sobre a canzoada, mas ainda assim dou nota do verão que corre prazenteiro pelo litoral, com o tradicional nevoeiro e as noites esplêndidas, sem a irritante nortada.


----------



## Crazyrain (22 Jul 2020 às 00:35)

Mais um dia tórrido por aqui , com Tmax de 34° c . Como diz bem o 1337 , aqui já parece o Alentejo , dias e noites quentes , não chega cá ao Alto Minho uma pinga de chuva nem pelas trovoadas , nem por qualquer entrada marítima .  Este ano vai ser provavelmente o mês de julho mais seco de sempre por cá .


----------



## joselamego (22 Jul 2020 às 20:42)

Dia de Céu limpo 
Máxima de 29,9°
Mínima de 20,1°C
Temperatura atual de 25,4°C
64% hr


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2020 às 15:05)

Só agora é que vi que no dia 21 a EMA registou 39.6ºC, mesmo valor registado em Monção, as duas máximas mais altas desse dia na rede. Já no dia 17 tinha chegado quase aos 40ºC.


É um mês de Julho estupidamente quente, não só por estas duas máximas mas pelas restantes quase sempre acima dos 35ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jul 2020 às 01:57)

Boa noite, vento nulo com *12.9ºC. *Noite bem mais fresca que as da semana passada, que devido ao vento mal desciam dos 20ºC.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jul 2020 às 20:39)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,0°C
Mínima de 16,1°C
Atual de 22,9°C
65% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jul 2020 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Ambiente terrível por aqui, bastante vento de NW e céu coberto de fumo com a luz do sol meia alaranjada e caiem várias faúlhas.


----------



## 1337 (25 Jul 2020 às 19:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ambiente terrível por aqui, bastante vento de NW e céu coberto de fumo com a luz do sol meia alaranjada e caiem várias faúlhas.


Incêndios das freguesias daqui infelizmente.


----------



## joselamego (25 Jul 2020 às 21:24)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27°C
Mínima de 17,0°C
Temperatura atual de 19,5°C
78% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (27 Jul 2020 às 15:09)

Ceu limpo

Na foto ao fundo o incêndio de estarreja a mais de 50 kms penso eu






Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jul 2020 às 15:26)

Daqui de Gondomar também vejo esse incêndio de Estarreja , a cerca de 50 km .
25,6°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Jul 2020 às 21:09)

Boa noite 
Neblinas e neblinas a virem do mar 
Máxima de 26,6°C
Mínima de 15,5°C
Temperatura atual de 20,2°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (27 Jul 2020 às 21:56)

Fresquinho por aqui


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jul 2020 às 22:26)

microcris disse:


> Fresquinho por aqui


Não consigo ver a imagem...


----------



## microcris (27 Jul 2020 às 23:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não consigo ver a imagem...



Estava a ver se conseguia inserir uma imagem a partir do Google Photos, mas nada feito. Já está corrigido (imageshack)


----------



## FSantos (28 Jul 2020 às 00:42)

Temperatura perfeita para dormir.

E talvez dos níveis mais baixos de CO2 que a estação registou.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Jul 2020 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

Como não podia deixar de ser , lá fui mais uma vez fotografar as nuvens.Nem cinco minutos depois do sol aparecer por trás dos montes, as nuvens vieram a correr com uma velocidade enorme, mas depois ainda destapou mais por um bocado.

Deixos aqui estes três registos enquanto não passo as fotos da máquina para o pc:


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jul 2020 às 09:51)

Esta madrugada teve mais humidade e também alguma nebulosidade matinal.

O dia de amanhã promete (novamente) ser bem quente (máxima prevista de 36º para Braga), com avisos amarelos de calor para os distritos do interior.

Quinta-feira, Bragança poderá chegar aos 38º.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jul 2020 às 20:14)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Vê se fumos ao longe , não sei de onde é, talvez para cima de Paredes ou Amarante .
Dia com temperatura máxima de 26,6°C
Mínima de 19,2°C
Temperatura atual já em descida 23,6°C
70% hr 
1015 hPa

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2020 às 08:45)

Portugal continental, 08h40, litoral norte sem nevoeiro, pleno de sol.

Aproveitem o dia!


----------



## Iceberg (29 Jul 2020 às 08:54)

Entretanto, máxima de hoje para Braga atualizada de 36º para 37ª, por isso, um dia bem quente pela frente.

Mas com um alívio amanhã e depois, com uma descida de 9º nos próximos dois dias.

Um bom dia de verão (ou de trabalho) para todos.


----------



## Snifa (29 Jul 2020 às 21:36)

Boa noite,

por aqui dia agradável, não excessivamente quente com máxima de *25.9 ºc*

A mínima foi de *17.2ºc*

Neste momento 21.5ºc , vento NW 12 Km/h e 74% HR.

Uma foto da lua há momentos, vista a 600 mm de distância focal (  lente Sigma 150-600mm f5-6.3 DG OS HSM para Canon )  condições não ideais com algum fumo na atmosfera.






Fixe era uma super lua, ou ainda melhor, um eclipse...


----------



## Iceberg (30 Jul 2020 às 09:49)

Hoje e amanhã um alívio nas temperaturas máximas pelo Minho: 28º para Braga.

Sábado regressam os 30º.


----------



## FSantos (30 Jul 2020 às 16:54)

Está fraco para a praia aqui no Porto.

Vento quase nulo e 20C.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jul 2020 às 17:01)

Boas
Início da manhã com nevoeiro 
Depois céu limpo 
Neste momento muitas nuvens e neblinas a virem do mar 
Temperatura máxima de 24,6°C
Mínima de 18,2°C
Atual de 22,8°C
75% hr 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (30 Jul 2020 às 18:45)

Nevoeiro fresquinho durante a manhã e agora céu completamente encoberto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jul 2020 às 15:03)

FSantos disse:


> Está fraco para a praia aqui no Porto.
> 
> Vento quase nulo e 20C.


Regressa a pasmaceira ao litoral

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (31 Jul 2020 às 16:41)

Um ventinho mas muito agradável.

Em setembro deve ser mais animado.

Agora é tempo de descontração.


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2020 às 19:14)

Boas
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,6°C
Mínima de 18,5°C
Atual de 23,8°C
62% hr

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Jul 2020 às 22:41)

Boa noite 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Está vento de NW 
Temperatura atual de 19,6°C
86% hr
-----------

Resumo do mês de julho :
Um dos meses mais quentes/ senão o mais quente  desde que tenho a estação 
Temperatura máxima :
38,0°C ( dia 17 de julho )
Temperatura mínima mais baixa :
13,2°C ( dia 3 de julho )
Precipitação total : 0,6 mm 
Total de noites tropicais : 11
Mínima tropical mais alta :
25,8°C ( dia 18 de julho )


Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2020 às 08:00)

Bom dia uma mínima a roçar os 10°c
Que rico verão pelo nosso litoral oeste..

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (3 Ago 2020 às 11:30)

Resumo do mês de julho em Ponte de Lima:

Tem. Max : 40.6ºC

Tem. Min : 11.2ºC

7 noites tropicais e mais umas quantas perto disso

9 dias acima dos 35ºC

24 dias acima dos 30ºC

Podia ser o Alentejo mas não, foi mesmo no interior do Alto Minho


----------

